# Problema con las X en la instalacion.[Solucionado]

## n0dix99

Saludos a la comunidad, estoy intentado instalar gentoo 2007.0 cuando empieza a instalar me sale un error que me dice que no puede cargar uns modulos de mi tarjeta grafiica. Tengo una Ati radeon mobility x1400.

El error en especifico es:

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.Last edited by n0dix99 on Thu Nov 01, 2007 11:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

¿¿que usas el instalador grafico o el minimal??

Se recomienda encarecidamente que se usa el cd minimal y se siga el handbook para hacer la instalación. El instalador grafico te creará problemas, y aprovecho para recordar que esta todavia en fase de desarrollo.

De gran ayuda te será el uso del handbook de gentoo (selecciona tu arquitectura). Gentoo no es una distribucón fácil. Sin embargo por algún motivo cuando la tienes perfecta sabes que mejor que en gentoo no estaras en ningún otro lado.

----------

## n0dix99

Bueno he hecho la instalacion con el cd minimal.

Tengo una duda. Tengo instalado ubuntu, es necesaria instalar el grub y configurarlo de nuevo para gentoo o el Ubuntu lo hace solo???

----------

## ensarman

instala el paquete grub pero su ya tienes un grub en el arranque no es necesario que corras el script grub-install.

----------

## ensarman

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo no es una distribucón fácil. Sin embargo por algún motivo cuando la tienes perfecta sabes que mejor que en gentoo no estaras en ningún otro lado.

 

me han hablado maravillas del freebsd y su gran control del sistema y por eso me gusta Gentoo, por su gran control que tienes en el sistema.

el gran porblema es que es necesario compilar todo, mientras que en FreeBSD puedes portar binarios.

Seria bueno que en Gentoo tambien se puedan encontrar repositorios de Binarios pero nadie se da la molestia

----------

## n0dix99

Nuevo problema conn la instalacioon de gento manualmente.

He seguido la guia y he seguido los pasos. Cuando ya tengo todo instaldo y reinicio me sale el grub de gentoo con un fonde de pantalla, deice algo asi:

GNU GRUB ...

grub>

No me arranca el gentoo. Cual puede ser el problema??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> Seria bueno que en Gentoo tambien se puedan encontrar repositorios de Binarios pero nadie se da la molestia

 

?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿? Automáticamente dejaría de ser Gentoo y pasaría a ser una mas del montón. Podés instalar un debian partiendo desde cero con el network install cd a puro apt-get si te gusta, por poner un ejemplo, que para el caso sería algo muy parecido a esto pero sin la parte en que compilás optimizando el código para tu hardware.

@ n0dix99:

Mostrame como está particionado el disco y cual es el contenido de tu /boot/grub/grub.conf

Salud!

----------

## n0dix99

El /etc/fstab es:

/dev/sda1      /boot         ext3       noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda5      /               ext3       noatime                0 1

/dev/sda2      none         swap       sw                       0 0

/dev/sda6      /home       ext3        noatime               0 1

en realidad el archivo grub no lo consigo. Deberia de estar en sda5, pero en sda5 /boot no hay nada en ese directorio.

Lo que creo q paso es que en la sda1 se debe encontar el /boot .

Yo segui la guia de instalacion de gentoo manual. En ella decia que se tenia q crear una particion de arranque en /dev/hda1 de 32Mb que se montaba en /boot

y se colocaba una particion para el resto de informacion en /dev/hda3 se montaba en / del resto del dico duro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> El /etc/fstab es:
> 
> /dev/sda1      /boot         ext3       noauto,noatime     1 2
> 
> /dev/sda5      /               ext3       noatime                0 1
> ...

 

Según tu esquema de particionado, deberías hacer: (desde un livecd, habiendo hecho chroot a tu / previamente)

```
grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

Eso suponiendo que hay un solo disco rígido en la pc o que el primero de todos en la bios es el que me estás mostrando.

Ahora, si en tu sda3 está ubuntu y a ese si podés acceder, simplemente agregá una entrada al /boot/grub/grub.conf de tu ubuntu que diga:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/ACA_EL_NOMBRE_DE_TU_KERNEL root=/dev/sda5
```

Salud!

----------

## n0dix99

Observacion sobre las particiones:

En mi disco duro yo tengo una particion primaria sda1 para el arranque de gentoo. Que segun la guia de instalcion era de 32MB.

En otra particion primeria esta el swap en sda2. Y despues cree una particion extedida en sda3. Hay coloque en sda5 el / de gentoo y 

coloque en sda6 el /home. 

Despues de esto instale ubuntu tambien en la particion logica. En sda7 esta el  / de ubuntu y en sda8 esta el /home.

NOTA: No se por q razon cuando instale ubuntu me dijo que mi particion primaria de gentoo / de 32MB que era ext2, me decia que tenia problemas

y la convirtio en ext3.

El problema del arranque lo he solucionado.

He puesto en el grub:

root(hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/MI KERNEL root=/dev/sda5

Arranque gentoo, y cargando el hardware me sale esto:

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Insert root floppy and press Enter.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown -block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are there available partitions:

0300 117220824 hda driver: ide-disk

0301        40131 hda1

0302    1959930 hda2

0303              1  hda3

0305   22097376 hda5

0306  40162468  hda6

0307  19535008  hda7

0308  33423201 hda8

1600 4194302   hdc driver ide-cdrom

Kernel_panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

Me di cuenta que parecia que mi gentoo esta confundiendo mi disco duro ya que es un  SATA.

Bueno lo que hice es colocar:

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/MI KERNEL root=/dev/hda5 

Esta vez cargando llego mas lejos, Pero igual me salio errores:

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda5

/dev/sda5

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.

If the device is valid and if really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs

or somethin else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running 

e2fsck with and alternate superblock.

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, te está detectando al sata como IDE, por eso cuando le pasas al grub /dev/hda5 lo levanta bien, pero cuando llega a la parte en la que lee el fstab, donde de nuevo, está definido como sda5 se repite el problema.

Deberías recompilar el kernel activando el soporte sata para tu chipset y desabilitando el IDE genérico.

Mas información y aún mas información al respecto.

Salud!

----------

## n0dix99

Estoy intentado hacer el make menuconfig de mi gentoo desde un xterm en ubuntu pero me salen demasiados errores:

HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o

En el fichero incluído de scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: error: curses.h: No existe el fichero ó directorio

In file included from scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:97: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘chtype’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:187: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:194: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:196: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:197: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:198: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:199: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:201: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:31: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:59: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:95: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c: En la función ‘dialog_checklist’:

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: error: ‘WINDOW’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: error: ara cada funcion en la que aparece.)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: error: ‘dialog’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: error: ‘list’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:116: aviso: el operador del lado izquierdo de la expresión coma no tiene efecto

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:129: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘getmaxy’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:129: error: ‘stdscr’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:130: error: ‘KEY_MAX’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:131: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘getmaxx’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:137: error: ‘COLS’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:138: error: ‘LINES’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:140: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘draw_shadow’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:142: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘newwin’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:143: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘keypad’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:143: error: ‘TRUE’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:145: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘draw_box’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:146: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:146: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:147: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘wattrset’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:147: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:148: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘mvwaddch’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:150: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘waddch’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:151: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:154: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘print_title’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:156: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:157: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘print_autowrap’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:164: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘subwin’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:171: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:171: error: ‘struct dialog_color’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘atr’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:189: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘print_item’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:192: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘print_arrows’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:195: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘print_buttons’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:197: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘wnoutrefresh’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:199: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘doupdate’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:202: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘wgetch’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:210: error: ‘KEY_UP’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:210: error: ‘KEY_DOWN’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:220: error: ‘FALSE’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:221: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘scrollok’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:222: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘wscrl’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:232: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘wrefresh’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:293: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘delwin’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:297: error: ‘KEY_LEFT’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:298: error: ‘KEY_RIGHT’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:310: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘on_key_esc’

scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:312: error: ‘KEY_RESIZE’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

----------

## jgascon

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estoy intentado hacer el make menuconfig de mi gentoo desde un xterm en ubuntu pero me salen demasiados errores: 
> 
> 

 

Te peta porque al hacer el make desde la Ubuntu estás usando las herramientas de la Ubuntu y no las de tu Gentoo. Para compilar el kernel de la Gentoo primero tienes que montar tú sistema Gentoo en un chroot tal como se hace durante la instalación -> Guía rápida de instalación Gentoo Linux x86.

Substituye las particiones por las tuyas:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

A partir de aquí ya estás en tu gentoo y ya puedes compilar el kernel tranquilamente  :Wink: 

----------

## n0dix99

Como puedo desactivar el Soporte generico para los discos duros IDE.

Intuyo cual puede ser, pero no tengo toda la seguridad.

Alguien que me pueda dar una ayuda al respecto

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
Device Drivers

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

    generic/default IDE chipset support
```

Salud!

----------

## n0dix99

Por fin pude levantar mi gentoo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

Mil gracias a Inodoro_Pereyra y a jgascon.

Una ultima pregunta. Por que me habia salido ese error con mi disco duro.????

Recuerdo que antes habia instalado gentoo y no tuve ese problema.

Cuando yo monto mi gentoo en Ubuntu con el chroot se esta modificando mi gentoo???

Esto lo puedo hacer con cualquier distro???

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una ultima pregunta. Por que me habia salido ese error con mi disco duro.????
> 
> Recuerdo que antes habia instalado gentoo y no tuve ese problema.
> ...

 

Creo recordar que el handbook de instalación de Gentoo menciona en algun lugar desactivar esta opción.

Se te habrá pasado por alto?

Por otro lado, chroot se puede hacer desde cualquier distro a cualquier otro, como dijo alguna vez i92guboj, linux hay uno solo, le pongan la etiqueta que le pongan. Por eso es que no es necesario el livecd para instalar gentoo cuando ya hay otra distribución instalada u otro livecd cualquiera. La instalación se puede hacer desde cualquier cosa que te permita hacer chroot.

Salud!

----------

